# My Artwork for American_Pit13



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay, we are setting up an order, here are the pics, what do you think? Everyone can make a comment, and if you want some artwork done let me know! Also the picture has a yellow tint to it because i took the pics in the kitchen. Darn that sun it went down before i could finish, also click the links to see how the dogs really look so you can see how good the animation is

I animated Bumble Bee: Pitbulls - Go Pitbull Dog Forums - american_pit13's Album: Bumble Bee - Picture










And i animated Faith: Pitbulls - Go Pitbull Dog Forums - american_pit13's Album: Faith - Picture










:woof: Request are still open! Message me to see my policy also :woof:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Also these are just pics of it, the real artwork is mailed to you not sent over the internet


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

you really do have talent! those are amazing 

have you ever thought of doing artwork for like cartoons? i can just picture these drawings coming to life


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

that is great work! do you also do realisim art?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

PeanutsMommy said:


> you really do have talent! those are amazing
> 
> have you ever thought of doing artwork for like cartoons? i can just picture these drawings coming to life


lol you're the third person that has mentioned that, and yes i really do hope that one day someone well visit my site and see my artwork and ask me to draw them so they could bring them to life lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> that is great work! do you also do realisim art?


yeah i do lol  Just only by request


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

can I see an example?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> can I see an example?


sure let me pull it out lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

You're really good. I wish I was artistic, but nope. I have no talent what so ever.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't get over how you captured Faiths ears! They look so excellent!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> can I see an example?


Here it is Rileyroo  I drew it yesterday. I don't like it but maybe someone else will lol. The pic has a yellow tint cuz i took it in the kitchen. it was night time when i finished


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> I can't get over how you captured Faiths ears! They look so excellent!


haha it was pretty easy  I just looked back and forth at the pic adn the drawing


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

good job! very nice


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> good job! very nice


Why thank you I do admit that since i really don't like, portrait draw i don't mention it. I will however mention how i can animate lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am going to have to order on too now!! Great job hun!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

great pictures! i also love how you captured faith's crazy ears! so cool!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> great pictures! i also love how you captured faith's crazy ears! so cool!


Haha XD Yeah they are easily favored


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I am going to have to order on too now!! Great job hun!


lol i was late om seeing this post but my requests are still open Mamma Lisa


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Very impressed with you work, I wish I had artistic abilities like that


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

APBTHAUS said:


> Very impressed with you work, I wish I had artistic abilities like that


Thanks buddy


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I like the one of Faith best. Your art is very good!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> I like the one of Faith best. Your art is very good!


lol her ears are awesome, thank you


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Girl you need to hook me up! sign it so I can frame it! BEAUTIFUL art work..


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> Girl you need to hook me up! sign it so I can frame it! BEAUTIFUL art work..


lol you 4real? I'll message you


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

thats really some amazing art i can draw stick figures thats about it but this this is amazing work would love to see more maybe even consider you drawing my pumpkin for me


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

rednose_momma said:


> thats really some amazing art i can draw stick figures thats about it but this this is amazing work would love to see more maybe even consider you drawing my pumpkin for me


 lol thank you. also i'll message you


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

hmm... i might have some work for you ..  i gotta have some other pics i had done framed first though.. gotta get a couple new pics also


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Show them Mae!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

K i'll message her to you


----------

